# deleted



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll check it out. Thanks.

Guys, use this link instead: http://www.bobvila.com/RoughCutShow/ 
I found that the other link takes forever to download and some of the podcast didn't download.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Well *Oscorner* the link you gave is indeed the official page but it seems that he hasn't an easy link for subscribing from there so I thought going through iTunes would make things much easier. If you happen to have iTunes on your machine is all done automatically and very quickly with a single click.

Having said that, have you seen them? If yes, how do you find them?


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

I like it. He's really got his chops. I'm learning alot watching him. He's funny, but he will definitely rub some people the wrong way. He's cocky, but humble when it comes to the craft. He really knows his stuff, but can barely construct a sentence - heavy Boston accent. Sometimes, I'm not sure if I'm laughing at him or with him. Being from RI, I'm familiar and comfortable with the type.

He uses and demonstrates the use of handtools, so this quickly has risen to the top of my list of podcasts.

Note that there are a few video segments of him available though the bobvilla.com site. I guess Bob Villa did a segment highlighting his work when he was a student at the Bennet Street school.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you've nailed it *Jsheaney*, it's exactly how I feel about him. I acknowledge his master of the craft and I like the pragmatical approach he takes. Like in the one before the last episode when he explains why he roughly routs the dovetails prior to pairing them with the chisels.

What bothers me most it's the "look how funny I am" attitude but, professionally speaking, I have nothing to object.

He seems to be doing a great job with a piece such difficult as the bombé he's working on now. There's not a lot of margin for error in it.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Great show… I have been watching it ever since your post. We should ask him to join us.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

the first link took me to the I TUNES STORE twice ! my luck , music is my second addiction ! its a conspirocy . lol


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

The times they are a-changin' around here lately… and not for the best.


----------

